# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  شرح تحويل بريد الهوتميل من اللغة الانجليزية للعربي - مهم

## MR.X

*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اليوم جايبلكو شرح تحويل لغة بريد الهوتميل للغة العربية ...

الشرح بالصورة ...






ان شاء الله تستفيدو...

ولا تنسونا في ردودكو ...

*

----------


## Evil

مشكووور أخي وفي انتظار المزيد ..  :Smile:  
تقبل مروري ..

----------

